# Manual vs. Steptronic - I'M SHOCKED!



## loswoo (Oct 27, 2003)

Well, my 1 week-old 325i 5-speed manual with sport suspension had to go into the shop today, because the "Service Engine Soon" light came on. It turned out just being a misfire and a bad spark plug.

Anyway, while it was in the shop, I was given a loaner - a 325i STEPTRONIC (a stripper). I could not believe how quick off the line it was. It felt light and sprightly compared to my car. My car feels rather ponderous. The handling is tight, but the car feels heavy. Is this because of the sport package, i.e. weight of the wheels and tires + sport suspension? I always thought the 5-speed manual was quicker off the line compared to the automatic. Any thoughts? (I was secretly wishing I had the stripped-down loaner)


----------



## numbersguy (May 21, 2003)

You car still needs breaking in. After a few weeks the motor should rev more freely and the shocks should lose some of their initial stiffness. Tires on the other hand generally make the steering feel lighter when brand new, so the low profile tires on your SP may take some getting used to and in fact may not be the best tires for your needs.

The feel of your car will change. That loaner car has likely been flogged for a while and feels as good as it ever will.


----------



## loswoo (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks numbersguy - that gives me hope.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Also, if there was a bad plug... was your car running on "5?"


----------



## loswoo (Oct 27, 2003)

Yeah, it was running on five. When they told me about it, I thought I would feel a noticeable difference in the performance after the repair. It didn't seem to feel any different.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Lo-

I felt the same way after having a Loaner step, they arent bad at all, in fact they are quite responsive. The reason the manual clutch is quicker is because the test drivers really rip on the rev's and slam things quick, ultimately the manual shift is a bit quicker in the hands of a good driver.

A novice driver may do as well with the step. Once your car is broke in if you launch at 3,000K RPM's and then give her full throttle you will feel the flury, but wait till break-in is over.


----------



## loswoo (Oct 27, 2003)

So, how should I be driving the car during the break-in period, and how long IS the break-in period?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

You should vary your speed and read the owners manual for break in procedures

Someone told me the Steptronic 325 has a quicker rear differential which would make it quicker off the line, not sure if that is correct or not but maybe someone else can verify it.

Your car will definitely loosen up but that isn't usually felt until your at 3000 to 4000 miles . .. one day you'll get in your car and it will all of a sudden feel a little quicker and a little louder . . .


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

loswoo said:


> So, how should I be driving the car during the break-in period, and how long IS the break-in period?


Stay under 4000 rpms for the 1st 1200 miles, and like AF said vary your speed.


----------



## intempo (Feb 19, 2003)

I have just over 5k miles on my 330Ci, 6-speed manual, and I agree, it just keeps getting faster and more supple. As I become accustom to the shifting nuances of BMW, and shifting becomes intuitive, the feeling of immediate response is becoming readily available. I love this car! If you have an opportunity to drive an Step after you have put 5K on your car I bet you will feel the Step is the sluggish car.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Most of you breakin has already occured.

Mototune


----------



## loswoo (Oct 27, 2003)

For the most part, I've been varying my speed and keeping it under 4000 rpms.

For anyone who's interested, below is the description of repairs written on my service invoice today:

"Had fault 2745 misfire cyl 6. Checked fuel. Induction system ok. Checked coil and spark plug. Faulty spark plug. Replaced #6 spark plug and swapped coils from 6 to 1. Test drove. Fault did not occur again. Smooth running. Was .500 or less, which is ok. Less than 3.0 is ok."

"Reprogrammed SZL and reset driving lights."

Is there anything compelling about this? I have 300 miles on my odometer.

-Lorenzo


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

I had a 325i step loaner, too, and found it to be a joy to drive. I liked the step so much I'm considering it for the next BMW. Very quick off the line. Maybe I'm just a lousy shifter!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hello,

your car will reach its peak performance at about 6000 mls. So it's to early to draw a conclusion about the performance.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Being a driving enthusiast, I was adamant about getting a manual when we were looking to order the BMW. That was until I drove a Step. I was amazed at how responsive it was compared to other auto-manuals. You see, I'm "manually challenged". While I enjoy driving a stick, I'm not very good at it. Low coordination and all... which leads to frustration, and a complaining wife every time I lurched the car or missed a gear. So, for people like me, the Steptronic is wonderful.


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

I never noticed any break-in of the engine but around 25,000 miles my clutch got noticeably less difficult to engage smoothly -- which means I can come off the line faster without jerking.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> Most of you breakin has already occured.
> 
> Mototune


I agree with him that his method is controversial.
I didn't see him mention any independent source verifying his claims. 
He also says to not use synthetic oil during break in... :dunno:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> He also says to not use synthetic oil during break in... :dunno:


I have heard that from a number of sources. Of course this is mitigated by the fact that Porsche, Callaway and others fill with with Mobil1 right from the factory.

I still think there is a lot of merit to what is posted there but I would like to see some independant confirmation.


----------



## numbersguy (May 21, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> I still think there is a lot of merit to what is posted there but I would like to see some independant confirmation.


That break-in advice comes from a sport bike mechanic. Those motors have more in common with race car motors than with the one in your car.

It probably is a good idea not to baby your new car too much. Putting a load on the motor at reasonable RPMs probably does help the rings to seat. But there's a lot more in your motor besides rings and some of those parts might not be too happy with redline bursts right off the dealer lot.

There are so many reports from bimmer owners of improved engine performance and reduced oil consumption after several thousand miles that there must be something going on here. Something in these motors is settling in over a fairly long period of use. The proof is in the oil consumption.


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

*I love my Step.*

Certainly is quick enough, and not having to shift means I can use both hands to hold in in the corners.

Just turned 7k on the odo and the oil level has not budged and is pretty close to the color it was when I picked up the car with 7 miles on it.

Nicest car I have ever owned.


----------



## milski (Aug 25, 2003)

Mark_325i said:


> Certainly is quick enough, and not having to shift means I can use both hands to hold in in the corners.


I would not want to shift in the corners either way, even with a step. :dunno:


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2003)

milski said:


> I would not want to shift in the corners either way, even with a step. :dunno:


That's interesting.
I use the "manual" mode of the steptronic precisely to select a lower gear, well, NOT in the corners, but just before them. In my wife's previous car -automatic- not being able to downshift when I felt it necessary (for example when approaching a corner) scared me constantly.
The step is no manual, but it allows me to retain a degre of control. (It also eliminates the 'boring' need of shifting in city-driving.)


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I love my Step and i'm having just as much fun if not more with it in Sport mode and DSC-off everyday than my old 5spd 325i. :thumbup:

This is especially true each day after work at 5pm.


----------



## loswoo (Oct 27, 2003)

The loaner step I drove reminded me so much of my last car (as far as feeling light and quick off the line), a 2000 VW Golf 1.8T 5 speed manual. Sure it wasn't nearly as firm and compliant as the 325i, but man, it just took off.

All of my previous cars have been manuals. Here is the list: 1981 Fiat Spider 2000, 1991 Pontiac Grand Am SE, 1997 Jeep Wrangler SE, 1997 Honda Civic EX, 1998 VW GTI VR6, 2000 VW New Beetle GLX, 2000 VW Golf 1.8T, and of course the 2003 BMW 325i w/ SP.

So, it's not that I don't know how to shift correctly, the car just feels ponderous. Anyway, I've only got 300 miles on it, so I'll see what happens over the next 1000 miles or so. It'll be interesting to see how well my car handles and performs after I put the snows on next month - Nokian Hakkapelitta Qs (205-55-Q16) on Borbet Type Bs (16x7.5). I have to say, I love the 2003 SP wheels - when they're clean and polished.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> Most of you breakin has already occured.
> 
> Mototune


For some reason, I am not inclined to think a motorcycle mechnic knows more about the engine in my BMW than the BMW engineers. Personally, I will continue to follow the manufacturers recommendations as I purchase new BMWs.

Does anyone else find this concept ironic? Some guy claims to know what he's talking about, posts it on the web, and is considered an authority above the manufacturer?


----------



## numbersguy (May 21, 2003)

rwg said:


> For some reason, I am not inclined to think a motorcycle mechnic knows more about the engine in my BMW than the BMW engineers. Personally, I will continue to follow the manufacturers recommendations as I purchase new BMWs.
> 
> Does anyone else find this concept ironic? Some guy claims to know what he's talking about, posts it on the web, and is considered an authority above the manufacturer?


I see it all the time, in a variety of forums on different subjects. The most worthwhile forums are the ones that have plenty of BS detectors turned on.

I'm not a bike guy, but from talking to friends who own them I know that they can be quirky, temperamental machines and their owners have very modest expectations for reliability and longevity. The engineering tradeoffs in designing a sport bike are about 99% in favor of performance. Street cars, even sporty ones, have completely different design constraints.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

I am shocked also. I got a 325 step loaner when I had my car in for service and I didn't care for the slushbox all that much. I found it rather slow to downshift (or I am faster with a manual than I thought) and I didn't like the idea that it chose the gear that I needed to go to.


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

At 5000 miles, mine just keeps gettin' better. There is definitely a difference from 3000 miles when I first started really driving it. It keeps surprising me. Accellerating from a stop, I've lit up the DSC unintentionally several times in the last 1000 miles.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I noticed what seemed like stepped performance improvements every couple of thousand miles over the course of the first 15,000.

Now, at 25,000... it's pull -- er -- pushing harder than ever.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Plaz said:


> I noticed what seemed like stepped performance improvements every couple of thousand miles over the course of the first 15,000.
> 
> Now, at 25,000... it's pull -- er -- pushing harder than ever.


Exactly, i thought it was just me. I just hit 25k too and the car drives better than when i first got it. :thumbup:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Hmmm let me think, coming from the Netherlands I would NEVER EVER have changed to a step transmission. All my cars were manual and yes they will become better over time but it greatly depends on how you drive the car.
After driving my 325it with step for the last 8 months I think the step is really not bad, altough when you really want to move with it you have to be in sportmode....
Next car will be a manual again...:thumbup:


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Even thoguh it has not been around long, do those of you with steps think you would enjoy the SMG available for the sport 3 series? Is it a good middle ground between the two?


I have yet to drive the 3 series with SMG (or z4 with SMG). I would think it would be a great improvement in control over the step, as well as the left leg workout in city traffic that the manual would give. 

I guess my quesiton is for those driving step... would you 'upgrade' if you could to SMG or not?


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

[I have yet to drive the 3 series with SMG (or z4 with SMG). 

I drove my German friends 2003 745Li a couple of weeks ago, that has a sort of smg on it and I thought it was very cool and very very fast... I would trade my step for a smg but if I would buy a M3 I would for sure take the 6-speed!


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (May 1, 2003)

ajt819 said:


> I guess my quesiton is for those driving step... would you 'upgrade' if you could to SMG or not?


My quick answer is "no". $2400 is a lot of money to pay for an upgrade that is, for me, a compromise. I bought my E46 M3 with the 6M transmission because I preferred to row the gears myself.

As for the step, I've been surprised by how good the transmission is. I think most people would tell you that on a relative basis, BMW manufactures a an excellent step and a mediocre manual. My wife's 330i pulls very nicely, and I've been quite satisfied with it on the track. The SSG would be an upgrade only for track use, and $2400 is too much to pay for that. For our 330i, I prefer the step. For my M3, I prefer the manual.

I'm looking at pre-owned Ferrari 360 Modenas right now. I'm hoping to pick up one with between 1000-2500 miles, of which there are lots on the market. The only complication is that most of the ones available are F1 paddle-shifters, and like my choice with the M3, I'm only really interested in the six speed manual, so I suppose that illustrates my native bias.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Steptronic + 325 :thumbup: :eeps: I find the overall ratios on the manual 325 way too tall in 1st and 2nd for comfortably spirited driving. Meaning, I have to drive the hell out of it to get it really moving from standstill. (Anyone want to swap their 330 differential? Just kidding. Kind of.)


----------



## Ashe too (Dec 22, 2001)

I think the 330 differential is taller than the 325.


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

I wasn't sure about getting the step, but the wife cinched for me. It was either step or NO car :yikes:. Needless to say, I got the step (I think it would have been hard to find a manual 03' this time of year anyway), but I was kind of surprised how responsive it actually is, especially in Sport. I drove a friends manual, and 1st gear just seemed kind of bogged down, but by the time I got into 3rd it really started to move. It had great passing power. All in all, I'm kind of happy w/ the step, though . With a wife and 2 kids, it just easier to have the step, and is still adequately powered.:thumbup:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

[ For my M3, I prefer the manual.

I'm looking at pre-owned Ferrari 360 Modenas right now. 

I was looking at a preowned M3 coupe first but after talking to my friends here in LA they told me, better wait and get a new car with ED. My wife has a 330ci Coupe and I cannot get comfortable in those seats...  you have a cabrio I can see, are those seats different then the coupe or the same... I don't want to buy the coupe and be uncomfortable while driving...
For the Ferrari, very nice cars and one of my buddies in the Netherlands bought one in 1998 a F355 Coupe, I drove it a couple of times but very bumpy around town. He traded it for a 993 C4S in about 3 months... I don't know how the modena is but I would say it wouldn't be much different...

Mike


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Fuzzypuppy said:


> I'm looking at pre-owned Ferrari 360 Modenas right now. I'm hoping to pick up one with between 1000-2500 miles, of which there are lots on the market. The only complication is that most of the ones available are F1 paddle-shifters, and like my choice with the M3, I'm only really interested in the six speed manual, so I suppose that illustrates my native bias.


Very nice choice in cars !!! What worries me about Ferrari's are they are very expensive to maintain plus who really knows how to fix one except for a dealere and even then, how many modena's have they actually fixed . . . would yours be one of the 5 they have had to repair :dunno:

Of course the starting price of even a used one is way out of my league, I was hoping one day to be able top afford a used NSX as a 3rd car.
It is beautiful, an incredible driving vehicle and very reliable.

BTW Congrats to you for being in the postion to be able to purchase a Ferrari :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

Mysticblue325i said:


> ... I was kind of surprised how responsive it actually is, especially in Sport....


Since my 2004 Step is on its way, how do you put it into Sport mode? I keep reading about this, but never saw a button for it during my test drive.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

autobahn said:


> Since my 2004 Step is on its way, how do you put it into Sport mode? I keep reading about this, but never saw a button for it during my test drive.


All you do is when the lever is in 'D' for drive, you move the lever to the left and it automatically goes into 'SD' which is sport mode.

If you want to use the steptronic function, you need to move the lever up and down and you will switch form sport to manual mode . . .

Once in manual mode,the only way to get back to sport mode is to take the lever and switch right (back to 'D' mode) and then move it left again and you start all over in 'SD'


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

autobahn said:


> Since my 2004 Step is on its way, how do you put it into Sport mode? I keep reading about this, but never saw a button for it during my test drive.


After placing the gear selector in D, move it to the left in the M/S position, and the display in your guage pod will change from "D" to "S D", and thats it. Then you can either move the selector up or down to enter Manual mode if want to select gears manually.

Paul


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

autobahn said:


> Since my 2004 Step is on its way, how do you put it into Sport mode? I keep reading about this, but never saw a button for it during my test drive.


Only the M3 and M5 have Sport mode. It simply remaps the DBW throttle to be more resposive. Some like it, some don't.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Fuzzypuppy said:


> My quick answer is "no". $2400 is a lot of money to pay for an upgrade that is, for me, a compromise. I bought my E46 M3 with the 6M transmission because I preferred to row the gears myself.
> 
> As for the step, I've been surprised by how good the transmission is. I think most people would tell you that on a relative basis, BMW manufactures a an excellent step and a mediocre manual. My wife's 330i pulls very nicely, and I've been quite satisfied with it on the track. The SSG would be an upgrade only for track use, and $2400 is too much to pay for that. For our 330i, I prefer the step. For my M3, I prefer the manual.


Well, I was trying to ask the people that ordered step on their non-M 3 series if they would have taken the SMG option instead if they had a choice at the time. The SMG for the 3 series cost $1500, not the $2400 for the M3. As I said, i know they are different. I guess Im just curious as to whether the people with step would prefer the Step or get the SMG.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

glaws said:


> Only the M3 and M5 have Sport mode. It simply remaps the DBW throttle to be more resposive. Some like it, some don't.


The 3 series SMG (and Z4) has sport mode


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

ajt819 said:


> The 3 series SMG (and Z4) has sport mode


I KNEW THAT!! Actually I knew the Z4 had a sport button. Didn't have any idea that a regular 3 with SMG (actually SSG, made by a different company) had a sport button - you sure?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

glaws said:


> I KNEW THAT!! Actually I knew the Z4 had a sport button. Didn't have any idea that a regular 3 with SMG (actually SSG, made by a different company) had a sport button - you sure?


Yes - they have a Sport button. But it doesn't tighten up the steering - the Z4 has electric power steering which allows this.

The E46 SMG (nee SSG) system has been around longer than the Z4's, but both electromechanical systems are made by Magneti Marelli.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> Yes - they have a Sport button. But it doesn't tighten up the steering - the Z4 has electric power steering which allows this.
> 
> The E46 SMG (nee SSG) system has been around longer than the Z4's, but both electromechanical systems are made by Magneti Marelli.


Sorry, but I have the understanding that SMG is made by Siemens and SSG by Magneti-Marelli


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

AF330i said:


> All you do is when the lever is in 'D' for drive, you move the lever to the left and it automatically goes into 'SD' which is sport mode.
> 
> If you want to use the steptronic function, you need to move the lever up and down and you will switch form sport to manual mode . . .
> 
> Once in manual mode,the only way to get back to sport mode is to take the lever and switch right (back to 'D' mode) and then move it left again and you start all over in 'SD'


Thanks, that explains it quite well. I would have thought there was a button somewhere - but this sounds like and even better solution.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

ajt819 said:


> The 3 series SMG (and Z4) has sport mode


My 04 330 Cic has the sport mode. I think all steps have the sport mode.


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*what about the differential?*



loswoo said:


> I always thought the 5-speed manual was quicker off the line compared to the automatic. Any thoughts? (I was secretly wishing I had the stripped-down loaner)


The automatics have a different differential than the 5-spd cars. Due to the overdrive they can put a shorter diff in, and because of this you get better acceleration.

I think :eeps:


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

glaws said:


> Sorry, but I have the understanding that SMG is made by Siemens and SSG by Magneti-Marelli


This is quite correct. From Roundel:

"Other factory 3 Series moves to freshen up the 1998 line include a spread of sixspeed manual gearboxes down to 325 gasoline models (325i/325Ci and so on) plus the optional availability of SMG-branded semiautomatic shifting behind 325i and 330i motors. However, do not think the fabulous M3 SMG six-speed has descended to mortal levels; the newcomers feature Magneti Marelli electronics, and these cheaper sextets are from ZF, while the Baron of Speed from M Division depends on Getrag."

Couple of things:

SSG has been renamed SMG, following the death of the old SMG system with the E36 M3. The SSG electromechanicals are made by Magneti Marelli. A clue: both E46 3er and E85 Z4 offer up and down shifting at each paddle.

SMG is now called SMG-II Drivelogic. Made by Siemens; there is an "up" paddle and a "down" paddle.

Of course, BMW NA might have confused things by calling them different things to what everybody else calls them, hence the confusion.

Furthermore, the six-speed non-M box is a ZF design, but both ZF *and* Getrag supply it to BMW. More information like this can be found at

http://www.unofficialbmw.com/images/01 E85 Complete Vehicle.pdf


----------



## 3Aims (Mar 25, 2004)

Leuc330Ci said:


> I love my Step and i'm having just as much fun if not more with it in Sport mode and DSC-off everyday than my old 5spd 325i. :thumbup:
> 
> This is especially true each day after work at 5pm.


What does DSC do with the 325i? It's not like it can spin its tires? Also, do you drive in Sport mode all day?


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

Granted, I've never driven a manual BMW so I can't compare, but my 325i step is plenty fast for me. I mostly drive in city conditions, so a manual could end up as more of an annoyance than anything. If it was a pure automatic with no sport or manual modes, I wouldn't be nearly as satisfied, but at least you get some control. Overall, I've rarely been letdown on performance with a step.


----------



## Nimbus2K (Mar 2, 2004)

Wouldn't the sports package give ligher wheels and a quicker (once broken in) suspension? I was wondering also if part of the "slowness" of the 5speed vs. the automatic is that few humans today can work as quickly/economically as a computer-controlled automatic transmission. Some auto rags are saying that for the "economy of shifting" there's very little reason to have a manual transmission these days, except for ego purposes (please ignore All Of The Above, in the case of the Mazda RX-8 in which the auto tends to sap the power right out of the car.

I dunno. The original Nimbus 2000 was a 5 speed 325is, and the Nimbus 2001 is a 325i with the auto. Done both and didn't see any particular leanings one way or the other, except that the coupe ended up being less of a "family loaner" because not everyone around me can work a clutch 



numbersguy said:


> You car still needs breaking in. After a few weeks the motor should rev more freely and the shocks should lose some of their initial stiffness. Tires on the other hand generally make the steering feel lighter when brand new, so the low profile tires on your SP may take some getting used to and in fact may not be the best tires for your needs.
> 
> The feel of your car will change. That loaner car has likely been flogged for a while and feels as good as it ever will.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> You should vary your speed and read the owners manual for break in procedures
> 
> Someone told me the Steptronic 325 has a quicker rear differential which would make it quicker off the line, not sure if that is correct or not but maybe someone else can verify it.
> 
> Your car will definitely loosen up but that isn't usually felt until your at 3000 to 4000 miles . .. one day you'll get in your car and it will all of a sudden feel a little quicker and a little louder . . .


US-market cars are generally equipped with BMW's Shorter Final Drive (importer option). S204 is the code. (Same goes for Australia, ZA, Japan etc.). This gives the 325i automatic a final drive of 3.46:1, vs the usual 3.23:1. The manual is 3.15:1 so in this case the auto has a shorter rear end. Bear in mind that the gearset within the auto is much wider, though, and is taller in every gear.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Nimbus2K said:


> Wouldn't the sports package give ligher wheels and a quicker (once broken in) suspension?


Lighter wheels? No chance . The "sport" package adds 2-3 kg of unsprung weight per corner. This slows down the steering and take a very slight edge off straight-line performance (you'd be less likely to feel this though).



> please ignore All Of The Above, in the case of the Mazda RX-8 in which the auto tends to sap the power right out of the car.


Good lord. An automatic RX-8? I didn't even know the RX-8 could be had with an auto (certainly that option is not available here). Is there a regular, production-car automatic transmission out there that can handle 9,000 rpm?

Can you imagine the returns when they set the part-throttle upshift point to 7,000 rpm? "Hey, this car's a lemon. It revs way too high! One day it's gonna break. What's up with that?"


----------



## ldn (Jan 22, 2003)

andy_thomas said:


> Can you imagine the returns when they set the part-throttle upshift point to 7,000 rpm? "Hey, this car's a lemon. It revs way too high! One day it's gonna break. What's up with that?"


Well. I haven't driven an RX-8. However, when I drove an RX-7 years ago, 7000 RPM came so smooth and so fast that if I did not watch the tach, I would miss it flying right by without knowing it.


----------



## Memphis10 (Aug 21, 2003)

*325 Step*

325 Step is lethargic. I will agree that 330 step is pretty fast but 325 step is slower than even the MB 230K. The 0-60 numbers tell you the story. I feel that even with in the sport mode or while shifting the stetp the response is too slow. I prefer the direct engage of a manual transmission. BTW, I drove the X3 recently and it takes the cake for the most sluggish bimmer. Also, drove the new 530 with SMG. The new 5 is a blast to drive and the steering is best in the world.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Memphis10 said:


> 325 Step is lethargic. I will agree that 330 step is pretty fast but 325 step is slower than even the MB 230K. The 0-60 numbers tell you the story.


Most, if not all, would disagree. 0-60 tells you how fast the car is from 0-60, and has greater value in bar-room bragging rights than it does in reality. In real world driving, the cars are well matched. Tests of the auto 230K (C-Class) show it to be great round town, or from stoplight to stoplight, but at higher speeds the engine runs out of puff where the 325i will pull evenly to 6,500 rpm.


----------

